# At what age do bristle nose pleco's breed



## Lorne (Feb 27, 2013)

What is the normal age for albino bristle nose pleco's breed as I have a 5 month old pair that had there first clutch already 17 of the little guys now about 1/2 in in size already


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

BN plecos breed usually at aroung 6 months


----------

